# Poseidons Palace Aquariums???



## cookie3985 (11 May 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place for this thread but here goes.... Has anyone bought an aquarium from Poseidons Palace before? They are very cheap for bespoke optiwhite aquariums and it worked out nearly £70 pounds cheaper than the Green Machine optiwhite of the same size. I know the tried and tested quality of all the products the Green Machine sell so I am willing to pay that little bit extra but just wondered if there is a difference.

I am always a bit cautious of buying the cheapest of models because they hold the stereo type of being of a lesser quality. If someone could enlighten me that would be great.

Thanks
Richard


----------



## Johno2090 (11 May 2011)

I have one too! Great Tank.

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=15586


----------



## sanj (11 May 2011)

As you mentioned, I believe it is down to being tried and tested. The guy at Posiedon's seems pretty honest to me. I believe he started making aquariums in the last few years according to earlier advarts he made in Aquarist Classifieds. I have never bought an aquarium from there, but I have been aware of them doing so and building up that side of the business.

If I were you I would make contact with them to find out more, warranty etc.


----------



## cookie3985 (11 May 2011)

Thanks for your replies guys. I will contact them and find out more details.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 May 2011)

I just hope the silicone jobs are better than what they posted in their photo album! Was even surprised they put those up!


----------



## Johno2090 (17 May 2011)

Give it a rest London lol! It's cheap and it's great!


----------



## poseidons-palace (24 Jun 2011)

Photos on my website are a testament of how bad and how little i knew right in the very begining when i first started manufacturing aquariums.

I never realised that they would come under such scrutiny, and for that reason you would of thought i would have removed them. 

Sadly i don't succumb to pressure (thanks for the heads up LondonDragon   ) i just take it on the chin and make things better  . 

Ok now the honesty: 

I had no experince of ever making an aquarium up until about 4 years ago and yes there were problems ( i can see that now) with the silicon edges but this is a thing of the past. 

As an independent manufacturer my aquariums have been some of, if not, the cheapest in the UK for the last 3+ years   . 

For a guy that is making them out of his garage, and holding down a 9-5 at the same time that is something i think i can boast about.  

How can the big guys justify their prices? 

If i was manufacturing aquaria in the quantities of the other manufacturers i would undoubtably be the cheapest aquarium manufacturer in the country. 

The reason: 

I am a realist I know that people work hard to pay for the things they love (afterall the whole reason io started manufacturing aquariums in the first place was because i didn't want to have to pay ridiculous prices for my hobby).

I try to take onboard any feedback I get and improve on this the next time I manufacture. I am currently trying to manufacture an aquarium with no silicon showing on the upright panels whatsoever. To quote a proverb " a journey of a thousand miles begins with but a single step".

I always intend to manufacture to the best of my abilities but within the constraints of safety, hence the self calculating AQUARIUM / RIMLESS AQUARIUM (designed and copyrighted by Poseidon's Palace)  Building software on my website. Neither of which will allow you to build an aquarium that is unsafe (in theory).  Not Less than 2 for braced and not less than  4 for braceless.

A braced 72x24x24 although it is safe to manufacture from 8mm glass it would not be the advised thickness and would be manufactured from 10mm just as the other manufacturers do.

I also try to pass on the knowledge that I get as I progress further, to those who can benefit from it. I.E. Optihwite glass scratches for fun (those who have them already know this). 

If you want to spend your hard earned cash on an Optiwhite aquarium I will make it for you but i will also advise that you only need the panels that you are looking at in Optiwhite, afterall if the back is against the wall what is the point of spending the extra money.

To bring my rant / self justification to an end all i can say is " I know I cannot please everybody and I know that no matter what, someone will always find a fault, Afterall its human nature to point out the failings of others as it makes us feel better about ourselves. 

If repeat orders from retailers (Rare Aquatics  , Itchy Feet Cleethorpes  ,  Cheshire reef Aquatics  ) and other independant buyers are a condemnation of my handy work then all i can say is bring it on!!!.

Thanks

I am sure there will be comments.

Jez aka Poseidon's Palace


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Oct 2012)

Excellent response buddy  I too am starting out how you did. only Im at uni and building in my lounge


----------



## NatureBoy (11 Oct 2012)

good on you mate, hope you have loads of success


----------

